# Mf 575



## Taza (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi guys
Can anyone help with a few problems with. 575
Can't select 2nd & 4th gear,which is the best way to tackle this problem.


Cheers

Taza


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Taza 
The most common problem with the 500 series is the remote shift linkage you will have to get someone to give you a hand and operate the gears WITH THE ENGINE STOPPED and watch and see if you can figure the problem out 
Hutch.


----------

